
Who Owns the Copyright for AI Music? - henning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBvgHNPSYjQ
======
ksaj
I'm not a bass player, nor am I into jazz. But I'm a long-time subscriber
because Adam has such a complete knowledge of music, and is able to express it
so clearly it is pretty much universal. I've learned quite a bit from his
videos - something guitar players are loathe to say about bass players. ;)

